# Need Help Service Suspension System



## jgsxr750

My wife's 2007 Tahoe LTZ keeps displaying Service Suspension System on the DIC. I have changed the compressor for the suspension and it still displays message every now and then. Can anyone give me advice on what to look for? also i pluged in a scanner and checked for codes and nothing comes up. tried scanning it numerous times and nothing. Asking for some assistance in which direction i should start to look in. 

thanks,


----------



## jgsxr750

for got to add that miles is at 68,000 and brakes and tires are good. truck is great but wife is tired of message appearing.


----------



## buddymanzpop

That vehicle has the air ride system, which means there is a small compressor, air lines, sensors and air assisted suspension, so you could have an air leak, listen for the air compressor running to see if it's running excessively, you could have a bad air ride sensor , you could have a bad compressor, a basic hand held OBD II scanner cannot pick up the air ride trouble codes, you need a GM tech tool (scanner) for those codes. If you google your problem you will find threads on other websites with pictures of your air ride suspension components. If you place some weight in the cargo area of the vehicle see if the compressor kicks on to level the vehicle out (then you will know compressor runs) and then monitor it to see if it needs to run continuosly or frequently to maintain level, that may indicate a leak.


----------



## jgsxr750

Thanks BUddymanzpop for your input. i changed the compressor already and i noticed yesterday that the most of the time the message comes up is if i have a front passenger in the truck. i think i may either have an air leak up front or a bad sensor in the front passenger side. Rear shocks fill and hold with weigh and doesnt run that much. I'm going to lift the truck today and check the front for air leaks. Do you know how to test the sensors to see if they are bad? also is the Stealer the only place that i can get the GM tech tool scanner to see what codes are showing or would any repair shop have it? 


thanks for you help.


----------



## buddymanzpop

Check your ride sensor arms to make sure one has not come disconnected, look for sharp bends in the wiring to see if there could be an area where the sensor wire could have broken, you should be able to test the sensors by checking for continuity with an ohm meter, as far as a local repair shop retrieving the trouble codes I would say no. The GM tech tool I am referring tool is their $5000.00 scan tool that's made specifically for GM vehicles.


----------



## jgsxr750

thanks for the heads up. Well as an update. I installed new rear shocks and i still get the service suspension display. Shock and compressor are all new. Next time going to check the sensors. Seems like this truck the stupid sensors are all going around now. I just replaced one front impact sensor and two months later the other side goes bad. Great truck but all these little annoyances are starting to get tired some.


----------

